# Cemetary Caretaker



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

like the face of this ghoul.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks his face I always kept Lon Chaney in mind while forming him.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

The body is PVC
Iused a heat gun to curve it and give him movement.









I forgot to take pictures but his body is built up. Shaped Chicken wire stuffed it with crumpled news paper for his torso. I used old pool noodles to build up the arms and legs and lots of layers news paper and old fasioned paper mache until he is thick and hard as a rock. 

then I attached the head and built up the neck with crumbled news paper covered with a couple layers of mache then building up with celluclay










I also made him some ears out of foil and clay over them. This is when his face started getting details using paper clay.










When done I sealed the whole thing with drylock several times.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

The Hands 

I beleive there are more detailed instrutions for hands on the forum.
Drilled holes in pvc for wires to go through, used straws for all the joints.









Formed them how I wanted and taped 









Then I started building up with a couple layers paper mache and mache pulp









Then I added a connector and a longer piece of pvc for the arm.









lots of layers I always start with a good foundation of about 3 layers of Paper Mache then I start bulding layers with celluclay or paper pulp.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I painted him with a $5 grayish tan house paint I found on the discount table at lowes.










I added some hair (just from an old wig) but never finished.

His jacket I found at good will for $5
the shirt is a cut up old longsleave T my husband was throwing out. His pants I made with a black sheet. I just stapled them together until the looked like pants.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

OHHH you have me thinking of what i want to do next, such inspiration... 

Props to you for great work!


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks absolutely fantastic!!

How long did it take in total to make, and does the foam skull stay inside the head, or do you just use it to form the papier mache and then remove the foam when the mache has set?

I know what I'm going to start working on!!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Incredible work and the tutorial is so helpful


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes the foam skull stays inside. He took a couple months just beacause of all the parts, mache layers, and dry time between. I actually didn't finish his legs in time so I ended wrapping batting to fill them out better. 

I used rebar staked in the ground and balck zipties around his legs to secure him but he still felt a little top heavy because he lunges forward so much. So I used a stake in the ground and Wire around his waist (under his cloths) to better secure him.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Your tutorial was really detailed. I learned a lot. Thank You!
And your caretaker is great.


----------



## bmhughes (Oct 12, 2009)

Great job!! How did you affix the jaw back to the skull and then the skull/neck to the body?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thankyou Everyone

I used Gorilla Glue to put the jaw back on and the mache'd over it. Attaching the head I just drilled a hole through the foam skull and fit it on his PVC neck and Gorilla glued it. I toyed with position a bit before glueing to get it the exact way I wanted.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice! can it take rain?


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Thank you for sharing, good job*

Makes my Grim Reaper look like a dime store toy. I have always admired someone who starts off with simple things like news paper, straws and clay, some old paint and makes a masterpiece! I really love how people here reuse items that might normally be thrown away. Thank You and good job!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you all again for the kudos.
As for rain we didn't get any.. but I sealed him with Drylok Waterproofer 3 times and then a couple coats of outdoor house paint. So he can take it but his cloths are fabric so they would get wet. Could always replace the lantern with an umbrella I suppose. But no if we ever get rain again here in the desart... I'd probably take him in just because it so easy to.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

DANG!!! that looks great!!!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

That is awsome work. Thanks for the guide.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

This prop is awesome looking.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

He is great!! I am starting an undertaker for next year. Did the styrofoam skull that you started with have an open mouth? It looks like there was already some sort of tongue. The skull I have has it's teeth clenched together so, I'm wondering if I can get the same effect if I cut the lower jaw, like you did, and hallow out the top and bottom where the mouth would be.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

there was a gap. I have some like you said.

I paper mache'd over all the exposed styrofoam and even the teeth he came with . 

I made my new teeth out of Creative Paper Clay. I didn't hollow out but I built up instead, lips and chin added the tongue etc.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

You did such a great njob creating him.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Freakin awesome! Do you realize how amazing that is? Do you have any background in art or sculpture because I have to say, thats not easy to do and he looks incredible. I am totally amped to try my hand at something like that. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay, I really like this
I can very easily see Dead Spider's influence in him, but there's a wonderfully, distinctly different style to the sculpt and the prop as a whole...you really made it your own...bravo!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Trinity1: Thankyou. Nope no formal training, I have just been sculpting and painting all my life. I can't wait to see what you do.

Mr Chicken: Dead spider is amazing.. all should check her blog out. Originaly I was going to make a replica of the Disney Hat Box Ghost but, I wanted a caretaker. Then I was thinking Lon Cheney and then I found DS tutorial. 

Now I am really thinking about making replicas of all the classic movie monsters. Spending a year on each.


----------



## bmhughes (Oct 12, 2009)

Mizerella,

I think the skull you used really makes the caretaker. Where did you get it? Do you recommend anywhere specific for getting skulls?


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wonderful job! He's awesome =)


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you Curlgoddess.


bmhughes, The skull I got at walgreens i believe a couple halloweens ago. They had a ton, some with clenched teeth and some with agap mouths like mine. 

This year was pretty pathetic for Halloween ...come to think I can't remember seeing life size styro skulls anywhere.


----------



## Homemade Haunts (Nov 2, 2009)

He looks great! Thanks


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I just saw this and wanted to outstanding i may have to try and do one myself. I am sure it will not look as great as the one you did.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Excellent job, Miz!!
His face does look kinda Chaney-ish, and I love the pose...very dynamic.
Suggesting movement in a static prop is not at all easy, and you have accomplished it very well here.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Love it! You should be proud of him.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't see this one sooner! You did a great job sculpting on this one! What a great tutorial.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

wow , that's one great looking prop. I love working with paper and pvc !!


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

What a fantastically Freeky prop! nicely done. I really need to get more patience with paper mache.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice work on the prop.


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

That is a fantastic prop...great work! Thank you for the guide.


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

thank you for sharing your detailed how to.....im not sure if im ready to do my own, but will certainly use parts of what you did to build some of my stuff


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

Love this guy great work. His pose is fantastic.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

that prop is outstanding. I wish I could make someting that looks so well.


----------



## theooggieman (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks great ......Ive seen a couple of people looking to make a Caretaker.......You gave me some good ideas for the pose of the body ......i just might tackle it .........


----------



## jv92red (Jan 9, 2010)

Where did you find the lantern?


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

SUCH a wonderful job!!


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

Very well done, This one just made my must do list. Again great job. I love the pose


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, I have started my caretaker and I'm hoping you can answer another question for me. I am building up his chin with celluclay and I'm wondering if I can do the whole chin in one sitting or should I do it in layers and let it dry in between?


----------



## lfirst (Jan 2, 2010)

He is fantastic!! How do you make the teeth?


----------



## lfirst (Jan 2, 2010)

*Teeth*

He is fantastic! How did you do his teeth..I cant figure out how to put a question on so I hope this is going to the right place..


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Love it....you make it look so easy. Thank you.


----------



## TAZ (Sep 28, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

As a former professional Commercial artist, all I can say is *WELL DONE !!* 

The creative work...*great*.

The eyes are wonderful, and I _absolutely_ love how you perfectly crafted the face, _and_ the arch of the eyebrows. Perfect expression. Period. You nailed it. Especially since you say you've had no formal training. 

I say again, well done Mi'lady !

I'm truly impressed !

Is there any way you could run a wire up through his arm so you could install a red or green light bulb in his lantern? That I would think would help draw attention to him, and really highlight the great face and all the wonderful work you've done on him.


----------



## Last_Chance (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW. THAT IS AWESOME. WELL DONE. Just to add about a light in the lantern, I made a small PVC candle for my lantern that worked really good.


----------



## paganmama (Jan 30, 2010)

He is awesome! He has a lot of character! I have never sculpted anything in my life....I imagine you have to have a talent for it....and by golly you do!!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

He looks great! I love dead spider's caretaker. I wanted to try making one this past year, but I found out in Oct. the I was pregnant, so I have had to step back from making props and get a nursery ready. I hope to make him this coming year and hopefully with your instructions it will turn out as good as your! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW hes is awesome great detail!


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Lol he also reminds me of a dirty old man that would be lifting up a skirt to take a peek instead of holding up a lantern. Awsome prop!*


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*hahahaha,, good call...*


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great job Miz! He is very spooky!


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

that thing is NASTY! (great job).

that first pic doesnt do it justice. i'd love to see a little light in the lantern of a different color (than green) - you could really get some great contrasts, highlights, and attention.

wonderful.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic job.


----------



## Graven13 (May 10, 2009)

How Cool! I 'll try making this with my son


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Another great prop that makes me wish I had a warehouse to store our Halloween stuff ... and a much bigger yard

You did a really great job on this!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't been online here for a bit (we just moved still settling in) but thank you all for the compliments.

I agree he needs better lighting. This year I will work on that using the great suggestions..should be interesting at the new house.


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

This thread deserves bumped up as it is an excellent build, and highly informative How-to.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I love this prop, on first sight you'd think this was a real person in a mask. My Husband just saw it and he's not a Halloween fan like me and even he said it's amazing. He said people would pay for a prop like that...I would!


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

If only the UK would grasp the Halloween fever like in the States, we'd have more stuff to work with. We have to try and work out what we can use to replicate the ingenious propbuilders from the other side of the pond.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

DamoTheRed said:


> If only the UK would grasp the Halloween fever like in the States, we'd have more stuff to work with. We have to try and work out what we can use to replicate the ingenious propbuilders from the other side of the pond.


The few decent props I've seen here are so expensive in comparison to the U.S too.


----------



## Jcsgt (Aug 31, 2010)

That is a very cool prop! Awesome job, you have inspired me!


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Mizerella said:


> The body is PVC
> Iused a heat gun to curve it and give him movement.
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Do you have pics or description of the base of the prop to have him standing and supporting the weight of the structure? This always seems to be where we hit a snag...the prop always tends to be heavier than what we planned so it winds up toppling over and then have to scramble to try to think of some way to support it without ripping the whole thing apart!


----------



## opellia70 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, that is fantastic!


----------



## red baron (Oct 12, 2009)

This is incredible!


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

wow that looks great


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

baboomgirl said:


> This is awesome! Do you have pics or description of the base of the prop to have him standing and supporting the weight of the structure? This always seems to be where we hit a snag...the prop always tends to be heavier than what we planned so it winds up toppling over and then have to scramble to try to think of some way to support it without ripping the whole thing apart!


baboomgirl, that is always my problem too. He is very top heavy because of the extreme lunge. 

I made him feet out of cement to help some.










I traced my husbands shoe and made two frames with empty coke boxes. I taped them up good and lined with trash bags. I got a little bucket of cement powder an mixed it with water, poured it in, set the PVC calf frames in to dry. It's really easier than it sounds. 

I really bulked up his lower body too. 


When he is in the yard I have rebarb under the pants zipped tied around his legs for extra insurance against the wind and people messing with him. 

Everyone wants a picture with Mr. Herschell so he gets touched a lot.


----------

